# BlackDroïd / Blackmachine encounter (epic content)



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 30, 2009)

SSIIICK

It must be awesome to hold the pieces of wood before they even become the guitar! Its also gotta be plain awesome being the luthier and seeing them become an amazing guitar xD


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pics. I can't wait to see the 8 all done!

What kind of binding is on the Blackmachine? It looks really cool.


----------



## AySay (Aug 30, 2009)

You and Doug are THE two coolest luthiers in Europe! I'm only 18 now, but i need to have at least 1 of each of your guitars before I'm 25!! 
Awesome pics too! Switzerland looks like a place where I want to roll down some hills


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

...


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Great pics. I can't wait to see the 8 all done!
> 
> What kind of binding is on the Blackmachine? It looks really cool.



Its ivoroid binding, nice tough


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I know I already asked on the other forum, but I'll ask again here for the benefit of the rest of this forum: what are the specs on that 8 you're making for Clive?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

...


----------



## powergroover (Aug 30, 2009)

wow,blackdroid + blackmachine 

too bad the blackdroid is 2 strings short


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

powergroover said:


> too bad the blackdroid is 2 strings short



 thats exactly what I told to Clive but I did not have any other guitars available 

We also made a little interview video of me so when its on youtube I will post it in here also...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Teleshape
> 
> 28'' scale
> 
> ...




This guitar will be EPIC!!


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> This guitar will be EPIC!!



oh and probably a bloodwood fingerboard, not 100% sure yet, thats up to Clive


----------



## TimSE (Aug 30, 2009)

its that dude off youtube


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

TimSE said:


> its that dude off youtube



yep and believe me he is a brilliant guitar player, he was showing me some videos of him playing live and he is serioussly epic


----------



## Fred (Aug 30, 2009)

Poooooooooorn... POOOOOOORN. And some decent guitars, too.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2009)

SO MUCH WOOD!

also, i like the woods on the guitars! (ka-dung PSHHHH)

really though, i love the raw woods going on in these pics, and this upcoming guitar will be EPIC!


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> SO MUCH WOOD!
> 
> also, i like the woods on the guitars! (ka-dung PSHHHH)
> 
> really though, i love the raw woods going on in these pics, and this upcoming guitar will be EPIC!



the scenary over here is so cool to take nice guitar distressed porn pics


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2009)

i think this will be the first metal 8 string tele i´ve seen 

the thought alone is giving me a Broner


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think this will be the first metal 8 string tele i´ve seen
> 
> the thought alone is giving me a Broner



hehe, the finish will also be much darker then on my 6 string tele one...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2009)

cool! will you be splashing acid on this?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> cool! will you be splashing acid on this?



 no, oil finish and homemade stains....


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Apophis (Aug 30, 2009)

wow, awesome guitars and awesome pictures.

Personally I think looking at two guitars together than your guitars Patrick are in the same league for sure


----------



## Piro (Aug 30, 2009)

Apophis said:


> wow, awesome guitars and awesome pictures.
> 
> Personally I think looking at two guitars together than your guitars Patrick are in the same league for sure



Agreed. If I ever have the money it will be one hell of a decision to make.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 30, 2009)

I need more money... And this site is horrible for me.
Awesome guitars
Awesome interview


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2009)

patrick does, in fact, walk around with that tele guitar in his hands all the time. no matter where he goes, or what he´s doing, he´s holding it. always. even when he goes shopping. and when he goes to the movies... ALWAYS!

  

i´ll have to check out the full interview later, gotta do a budget right now


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Who wants to come and visit me next



Biking across the Atlantic would be quite difficult with a guitar on my back


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 30, 2009)

Not only does this thread make me GAS for a Huffy, it makes me want to vacation to beautiful Switzerland and drink beer with him at a tiny pub.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> it makes me want to vacation to beautiful Switzerland and drink beer with him at a tiny pub.



haha then you will make even faster videos if you drink too much beer


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great clip Patrick!


If I ever have enough cash saved up I will come there to give you an interview.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Great clip Patrick!
> 
> 
> If I ever have enough cash saved up I will come there to give you an interview.



and drink some beer


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> and drink some beer



Lots of beer!


----------



## hairychris (Aug 30, 2009)

Epic.



Patrick's guitars have a different vibe, and are at least as yummy looking as Doug's work. Omnonnom? Yup.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Omnonnom? Yup.



I love this omnomnomnom in the thread 

thanks man, glad you enjoyed the pictures, been editing them like crazy to try and bring out the true wood textures, we took the pics this morning at about 11, then we went up the mountains to check the gorgeous view


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Aug 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Who wants to come and visit me next



I was 100 KM below Bern a few weeks ago. Is that near your place?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I was 100 KM below Bern a few weeks ago. Is that near your place?



what was the name of the place?


----------



## LordCoven (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey all 

@Patrick: thanks again for your hospitality 

I had such an awesome time visiting Patrick, seeing where his guitars are made and checking out the wood which will eventually end up in mine  Shooting the breeze over a beer in that beautiful countryside really is something else \m/
Also, I'm sooooo stoked about this guitar, because I reckon it will be the ultimate 8 string METAL guitar \m/ The OTT pickups Patrick does are simply unbelievable \m/ And the Zebra wood is gorgeous (not that the Ebony on the BM isn't, of course LOL).
Blackdroïd FTW hehe \m/

Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> @Patrick: thanks again for your hospitality



My pelasure man, and thank you for comming to visit me 

Oh man you must be so tired right now!

Clive just drove for 7 hours by car to go back home


----------



## LordCoven (Aug 30, 2009)

Hehe - not too bad, actually - a Gutmann Weizen Bier really pepps you up LOL 
I think I actually managed the return journey in 6.5 hrs - no speed restriction on German motorways FTW hehehe
Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Hehe - not too bad, actually - a Gutmann Weizen Bier really pepps you up LOL
> I think I actually managed the return journey in 6.5 hrs - no speed restriction on German motorways FTW hehehe
> Cheers,
> C



haha now thats speed metal! Clive and his blackmachine driving at 280km/hour


----------



## LordCoven (Aug 30, 2009)

Just been showing my wife all the pics I'd taken and where I was on the map 
I think we're all set for a holiday around yours next year hehehe \m/

She says thanks for the corks and the T-shirt BTW 

Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 30, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Just been showing my wife all the pics I'd taken and where I was on the map
> I think we're all set for a holiday around yours next year hehehe \m/
> 
> She says thanks for the corks and the T-shirt BTW
> ...



haha awesome, that will be epic!

Clive is talking about a special candy which is shaped like a cork which we call bouchons vaudois which is a local speciality because its a wine country over here...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 30, 2009)

hah! i was imagining you bought his wife actual corks that said "my husband went to switzerland, and all i got were these shitty corks!" 

switzerland has so many awesome candies it seems


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome video BTW... It looks like a hell of a fun, an your accent made me laugh after watching French movies and learning some French the whole day LOL


----------



## windu (Aug 30, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Not only does this thread make me GAS for a Huffy, it makes me want to vacation to beautiful Switzerland and drink beer with him at a tiny pub.




dude no joke. i agree with you 100% i gotta hit up switzerland! those hills and scenery look amazing! i live in texas, south texas, closest beautifull scenery i get here is a gnarly wave, a couple of blubonets here and there and a rusted parked elcomino running off hopes and dreams.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 30, 2009)

Patrick, you owe me a new keyboard now after making me drool all over mine. I've said it before in this forum and others, if I ever get to the level where I feel I merit a custom guitar, one of yours would be at the top of my list.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome! Now I'm GASing even more for a Huf and Blackmachine! That BM 8 that Clive has is sweet! So is that Hufcaster.


----------



## flo (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful guitars! I wonder what the type of bridge on the 8string is called?


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 30, 2009)

flo said:


> Beautiful guitars! I wonder what the type of bridge on the 8string is called?



ABM Single String Bridge.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 30, 2009)

Patrick, your guitars are great, of course, but the beauty of your own backyard/homeland is astounding! So epic and metal.. I'm envious.


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 30, 2009)

That Hufcaster tickles my taint every time i see it..A beautiful work of art it is..
And that BM8 and the scenery. JEEEESSSSUUUSSSS.

(sings)"The hills are alive with the sound of djenting"


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 30, 2009)

Where do i start? Great pics, beautiful BM Clive, i'm really looking forward to watching your build progress, and Patrick, your place is so fucking beautiful man
Oh, and kickass videoguys.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 31, 2009)

aw thanks guys, glad you enjoyed the pics and the video, just too much wind


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 31, 2009)

Really pretty work, Patrick and Doug! Very, very tasty.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 31, 2009)

...


----------



## hairychris (Aug 31, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> hah! i was imagining you bought his wife actual corks that said "my husband went to switzerland, and all i got were these shitty corks!"





That can be taken in such a bad way....


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 31, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> beautiful BM Clive



Am I the only one who might have taken this out of context?

anyway, beautiful guitars


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 31, 2009)

you guys all have such dirty minds!

why don´t we all just sit down and wait for Patrick to oil his wood and snap cell phone pics of it to us?


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Sep 1, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> what was the name of the place?



Interlaken & Lauterbrunnen. Here's a picture from that area.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 1, 2009)

...


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Sep 1, 2009)

Tell an american that a 2,5 hour drive is a long drive 

Switserland isn't that big, but you can't drive up to speed because of all the hills, sharp turns, etc.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 1, 2009)

For god sakes Patrick  you're causing a heart condition on me, i can't take so much excitement at once! ..

Please Patrick... give it to us! we need more pics of oiled hard wood ownage!!
...
EDIT: God, you guys are right , i had this weird mental of two guitar techs talking and making it sound like they're talking dirty


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 1, 2009)

...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 1, 2009)

OILED WOOD, LEADING UP TO SLIPPERY NUTS... AWW YEAH!

STROKE MAH HARDWARE!

...had to...


----------



## JonnHatch (Sep 1, 2009)

Gahhh dang man, i went to Switzerland about 11 years ago, and figured out that its the best place IN THE WORLD. I wanna move there!! Is it true you have to live there 12 years before you can become a citizen?

ALSO, Patrick, PM me, i would love to know what the cost would be on an 8 string pleeeeease


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice....it doesn't really get any better than those two guitars


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 1, 2009)

...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 2, 2009)

...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2009)

how did you guys decide on that specific scale? 28.31" is a weird scale


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 2, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> how did you guys decide on that specific scale? 28.31" is a weird scale


 
That's what I thought... 

It should sound as clear as a bell though, especially if it's anywhere near as acoustically resonant and bright sounding as your other youtube-ed guitars.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 2, 2009)

Nothing weird at all, 28.31 inch scale is obtained by using the 30" template and starting
on the 1st fret...

It actually makes perfect sens mathematically and is a very good scale for this instrument.......


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Patrick sent me these pics, which I thought I'd share with you all 
I'm as giddy as a little child in a sweets shop hehe Really looking forward to witnessing the rest of the processes - and, of course, actually holding and playing the thing when its done \m/

Cheers,
C


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 3, 2009)

more pics


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dude that's awesome 

Patrick, I will have a custom built by you one day! And I want that BM 8 string too


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 3, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Patrick sent me these pics, which I thought I'd share with you all
> I'm as giddy as a little child in a sweets shop hehe Really looking forward to witnessing the rest of the processes - and, of course, actually holding and playing the thing when its done \m/
> ...





LordCoven said:


> more pics



Damn, that looks sick! I can't wait to see the finished product.  Huf sure works fast, he must not have anything else to do.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 3, 2009)

Patrick, that is some gorgeous work!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 4, 2009)

there´s that awesome zebrano!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I put some naphta on the body on those last pics to show the wood grain...


----------



## Schotter (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, beautiful, a Caster 8 String!
Nice work pat!
OT:
Where is your forum gone?
Sadly you didn´t answered my question through your email contact from your website (nice new design  )


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 4, 2009)

Schotter said:


> Wow, beautiful, a Caster 8 String!
> Nice work pat!
> OT:
> Where is your forum gone?
> Sadly you didn´t answered my question through your email contact from your website (nice new design  )



i answer all the e-mails i receive, you did not provide me a correct e-mail and it came back to me...

so sadly please send me a correct e-mail if you want a reply


----------



## Schotter (Sep 4, 2009)

ohh, damn...i´m sorry.
And stupid, too


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

Wonderful guitar Huf, can'twait to see some pics of the finished 8


----------



## da771 (Sep 5, 2009)

*This is an English speaking forum. Please speak English.
*


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Sep 5, 2009)

da771 said:


> &#1054;&#1093;..&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1074;&#1099;&#1075;&#1083;&#1103;&#1076;&#1103;&#1090; !!!



Yes mate, you can transfer all your money to my bankaccount.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 5, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Yes mate, you can transfer all your money to my bankaccount.


----------



## led-ua (Sep 5, 2009)

*This is an English speaking forum. Please speak English.
*


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh my!!! and in a Tele style too!!!   I wish I had the money for one of your guitars Patrick. BTW, you have beautiful scenery where you live. I love the mountains. How old is the puppy in the photos?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 6, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Oh my!!! and in a Tele style too!!!   I wish I had the money for one of your guitars Patrick. BTW, you have beautiful scenery where you live. I love the mountains. How old is the puppy in the photos?



The tele is very affordable, send me an e-mail from my website if you wish more info....

Depends which puppy your talking about


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hehe - if you're meaning the black lab, that's Suzi and she's already 10 yrs old!! Still acts like a puppy, though  (We always joke that she'll die a puppy at 18yrs of age lol)
Cheers,
C



ellengtrgrl said:


> Oh my!!! and in a Tele style too!!!   I wish I had the money for one of your guitars Patrick. BTW, you have beautiful scenery where you live. I love the mountains. How old is the puppy in the photos?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 6, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Hehe - if you're meaning the black lab, that's Suzi and she's already 10 yrs old!! Still acts like a puppy, though  (We always joke that she'll die a puppy at 18yrs of age lol)
> Cheers,
> C



As long as she keeps drinking german beer she will be in great shape


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2009)

"look, clive! look! with ze knife! i will cut ze glass in half with ze knife! have you ever seen someone cut a glass in half with ze knife, clive?!"


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 6, 2009)

Thought I would throw in the headstock design we came up with...

Its going to be 4/4, left side tuners a little more spreaded out...

The headstock matches the body cutaway if you look closely


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2009)

that headstock is so classy! 

also, did you see my caption of your picture? 

i thought i´d put it together:


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, Clive is going to love that picture


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 6, 2009)

ROFL - indeed! hahaha   \m/
C


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 6, 2009)

The Blackmachine's ebony top is pure sex. I like Huf's headstock better, though


----------



## DethCaek (Sep 6, 2009)

Everything here is gorgeous. I was in Switzerland a while ago, sure as hell didn't want to leave. I definitely want a Huf guitar know after watching that too.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 7, 2009)

You can pick up your fingerboard Clive


----------



## petereanima (Sep 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> and something very special, a unique 150 years old walnut neck which has been slightly attacked by thermites 100 years ago...



THAT! IS! BAAADAAAASS!!! 

damn patrick, you always know how to amaze us. very apprecciated.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn, those look excellent - I really am fast becoming a convert to that wood


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 7, 2009)

wow! number 3 from the left looks amazing! 

i was just thinking last night, ways you could mess with wood to make it look cool.

-you could put it in an oven on a not-too-high temperature, so it gets a bit darker
-you could hang it up in a smoking room, like where they smoke meat, and let it be there for like three rounds of smoke. then when the tar has had time to seep in properly, you fine sand off the dark upper layer, and the wood should have gotten browner.
-you could make some kind of mold grow on it, so you get almost like a spalted looking wood

i was imagining how these things would look if you did it to a piece of ash... yumm!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 7, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> wow! number 3 from the left looks amazing!
> 
> i was just thinking last night, ways you could mess with wood to make it look cool.
> 
> ...




Those techniques would all interfear with the wood seasoning so it would not work...

You must find a way to distress the wood but without changing its moisture content and the wood must be at final specs also...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 7, 2009)

of course, you´d have to let it sit for ages afterwards, but it would probably work if you just had lots of patience 

are you going to do any more acid splash experiments? i loved how that last one looked!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 7, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> of course, you´d have to let it sit for ages afterwards, but it would probably work if you just had lots of patience
> 
> are you going to do any more acid splash experiments? i loved how that last one looked!



no cause it will warp the board and you need the board to be flat, so you would need to plain it back flat and this would take off all the effects you put on it 

Na, the acid was an experiment but hardwood does not react to acid unless you use 32% blend and in switzerland you need a special permission from the gouvernement to get that stuff so its not worth it...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 8, 2009)

A little preview of the baby with just the fingerboard and the paper headstock template


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 8, 2009)

it looks nice and fat, with a super classy touch, yet it retains the rawness. very nice!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 8, 2009)

yet very light, the body is super thin also...


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 8, 2009)

SEHXAAAAAYYY!!!!!

This is turning out EVEN BETTER than I was imagining it! And I know its just going to keep on looking better and better until you finish it LOL  You the man, Patrick!! \m/  

Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe better with the actual walnut neck 

And as for all of my guitars, I sign the neck just before I glue the fingerboard...


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm running out of superlatives ROFL
\m/
Cheers,
C


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 8, 2009)

whoa! when you see it with the actual neck, it looks like 10 times more massive! 

i love that walnut!


----------



## hairychris (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Sep 9, 2009)

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 9, 2009)

Mmmmmm - hardware


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

i have that exact same bridge on my 8 string. comfy!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 9, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i have that exact same bridge on my 8 string. comfy!



Hipshot, the best highest quality bridges out there IMO

I still must try ET bridges


----------



## hairychris (Sep 9, 2009)

HARD?

WARE!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

been working for so long on it, hope you will enjoy 

the spots on the back of the headstock are the thermite attacks 

BTW I will not cut an arm bevel because it will look stupid so instead i cut an integrated armrest to make it look sharp...

guys dont foget the final guitar will have a black distressed finish... 

right now the guitar's weight is 2.9KG


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, Patrick...
That is just beyond words, awesome...


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 10, 2009)

...


(speachless with awe!!! )


Its looking flawless so far  \m/
Like I'd said before, as long as the body doesn't cut into my picking arm like it does with the BM, then I'll be happy as Larry 

Cheers,
C


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> ...
> 
> 
> (speachless with awe!!! )
> ...



fixed 



no worries man, its going to be your new pet


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG!! I was a bit skeptical about the body shape, but that looks amazing!!! Love the headstock too, it fits very nicely and looks great to look at!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> OMG!! I was a bit skeptical about the body shape, but that looks amazing!!! Love the headstock too, it fits very nicely and looks great to look at!



thanks man 

the headstock matches the body cutaway so that it looks balanced


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 10, 2009)

JESUS! Usually I really hate telecaster shapes but I have to say as a Blackdroid 8 it looks badass!!!


I got a pretty cool idea for a Blackdroid 8 headstock looking at that tele. It doesnt really go with the tele but I think it would look badass on one of Mr Hufschmids super strat shapes!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats basically kinda like one of my 7 in line headstocks made into a 4 / 4 version 

Its cool but not sure its 100% my cup of tea, but thanks for the ideo


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah thats kinda what I was trying to go for something that looks like your 6 and 7 inlines. Itd be cool if it would be a little more curved but Im no good at making that stuff on the computer that was just a hack job.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2009)

That is very sexy man  I love how every one of your guitars, however traditional the design, always has a Hufschmid feel to it. You're kind like the Tom Hanks of luthiers.

Are those sperzel tuners you're sticking on there?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Are those sperzel tuners you're sticking on there?



I'm a hipshot lover


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> Yeah thats kinda what I was trying to go for something that looks like your 6 and 7 inlines. Itd be cool if it would be a little more curved but Im no good at making that stuff on the computer that was just a hack job.



I have a new headstock design which I designed with Alex for whom I'm currently building this 7 string, check it out...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2009)

awwe, i totally missed the progress shots last time around!

i love how it´s coming along!  starting to get a real idea of what it´ll look like when finished. still, when the bridge, the pickups, the knobs, tuners, and strings are all in there, and the wood has been finished, and the logo is on...

man, it´ll be SO DAMN COOL!

i love bloodwood, man. when i´m getting a custom guitar next time, it´ll totally have a bloodwood fingerboard! it´s brighter than rosewood, has nice grain patterns, yet isn´t brown! it´s such a lovely shade of red too, which makes it that much more attractive!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

Its going to also feature my luminescent fingerboard side dots system and my first 8 string humbucker mounting rings 

And of course the first ''black'' blackdroidslip nut and string retainer....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2009)

this guitar is, undoubtedly, totally metal


----------



## Apophis (Sep 10, 2009)

Just WOW !!!!!

I think it looks just AMAZING. Talking about wood choice is useless  just great looking combo, what we can say more 

The other topic is shape. Personally I think that headstock you did is just great and it fits the best. In-line headstock will ruin the design imo, that line which follows the body shape is great idea and couldn't be done better imo. Tele has it's own unique shape and you followed that imo way better than Fender ever did


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Seb, I had the same feeling about the 8 in line headstock not being great for a tele design and wanted something a little more classy, then this idea of the headstock which matches the body cutaway just hit me...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

Got some pics of the fingerboard gluying process for those of you who are interested to see how its done 

I bought a solid marble table to make sure the surface on which i'm working is dead flat and i use this elaborated system to keep everything perfectly flat...

Then I keep everything this way for at least 48 hours...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2009)

you know, now that you mention it, fender´s own headstock design doesn´t flow all that well with the bodyshape once you remove the "vintage" attitude.

the cool thing is, the headstock you´ve got going there is a totally ordinary concept, but the execution is just so great 

it makes lots of sense, too, since it follows the upper nodule and lower cutaway.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 10, 2009)

This is just not right! I don't have the money for a copy, and I want in 
Marvellous work, Patrick. The flow in those lines makes the 8-string neck look not wide at all.
I should never have signed up in here, haha


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 10, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> you know, now that you mention it, fender´s own headstock design doesn´t flow all that well with the bodyshape once you remove the "vintage" attitude.
> 
> the cool thing is, the headstock you´ve got going there is a totally ordinary concept, but the execution is just so great
> 
> it makes lots of sense, too, since it follows the upper nodule and lower cutaway.



I just hope that the strings will reach the tuning machines


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I just hope that the strings will reach the tuning machines



Hey, that's my line!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh I'm pretty sure thats clive's line.


And why does this look like its getting done so fast!?


----------



## trippled (Sep 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> been working for so long on it, hope you will enjoy
> 
> the spots on the back of the headstock are the thermite attacks
> 
> ...



I think it looks gorgeous even without the finish.
Great work, looks stunning


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Oh I'm pretty sure thats clive's line.
> 
> 
> And why does this look like its getting done so fast!?



i'm glad that you think its going fast 

Just keep in mind that I dont build home deposit guitars and that I dont have a full time side job and this is not a prodject that i'm working on once and a while....

I'm a full time luthier working 8 hours a day on my instruments, I dont do anything else, I dont do repair work for other customers guitars, only construction, so if an average days of work is 8 hours you can now count the number of days i'm working on it and make up an estimate of the time i spent on it.... 

I'm a hard worker, I go forward with things and dont keep them in my workshop for 9 monthes... Still think its going quick now?  lol

PS: of course I can cut out a body from a piece of mahogany and take a picture of it in 4 monthes to show Clive the progress, I'm sure he would love this approach


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

Good Lord your guitars are sexy. I'm saving up for one now, and I can't wait to get one done!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks awesome Patrick as usual!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I just hope that the strings will reach the tuning machines



strings reach all the tuners on my 30" scale 8 string, so i think you´ll be fine


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

Morten, do you like distressed finishes?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 11, 2009)

Ah, the sweet smell of sarcasm....


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

this is the first step of the finish process which will take a good week to complete....














Now you know what I had in mind with this thermited neck.....


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 11, 2009)

Woah, that looks good... 

What's happening to the zebrano top, with regards to finish?

Looking absolutely gorgeous thus far.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Woah, that looks good...
> 
> What's happening to the zebrano top, with regards to finish?
> 
> Looking absolutely gorgeous thus far.



I'm distressing it, pics next week


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 11, 2009)

that looks incedible, now it reminds me some metal structure


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

Apophis said:


> that looks incedible, now it reminds me some metal structure



thats the idea, thanks man


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2009)

holy shit, man! the headstock looks ten times more awesome with the logo on it! 

i´m guessing you´re going to sand it back and all that, too?

GASGASGAS


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> holy shit, man! the headstock looks ten times more awesome with the logo on it!
> 
> i´m guessing you´re going to sand it back and all that, too?
> 
> GASGASGAS



yeah distressing take a lots of time to make it look right and really natural... 

the front of the headstock is the only part of the instrument that I lacquer to keep the sticker in place and protected, I used some matt clear lacquer there, nothing shiny...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah, a shiny headstock front would look weird as hell on a guitar like this 

i love the way you do your finishing


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, a shiny headstock front would look weird as hell on a guitar like this
> 
> i love the way you do your finishing



Its unique because I have no idea where to find an other piece of this epic walnut...

Its the most stable piece of wood i have ever worked with, crazy stuff, its not even moving not even in the neck shaping process.... 

I guess its so old (150 years old) that the stability just became natural...


----------



## Felsstein (Sep 11, 2009)

That finish realy looks fantastic! beautiful black


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

Felsstein said:


> That finish realy looks fantastic! beautiful black



thanks man


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 11, 2009)

I know that you don't like talking about the sound characteristics of wood, but...

Do you think that the aging of the walnut (150 years ) has made much difference to its resonance?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2009)

i can imagine with it being so dry and stable, it´s going to have loads of resonance. it´ll be a tone monster, for sure. and with patrick´s obsession with super-tight neck joints, that´ll transfer well, too.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I know that you don't like talking about the sound characteristics of wood, but...
> 
> Do you think that the aging of the walnut (150 years ) has made much difference to its resonance?



If the 2 pieces of wood wood be perfect clones and the first one would be 150 years old and the second one 10 years, no difference at all.....

Usually you would talk about wood aging on very old instruments like amati or stradivarius violins, wood that has been played for many years...

Bare wood which did not vibrate yet on a musical instrument will be the same old or not old...

And yeah I hate talking about this because it often brings to misconception especially in forums


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 11, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i can imagine with it being so dry and stable, it´s going to have loads of resonance. it´ll be a tone monster, for sure. and with patrick´s obsession with super-tight neck joints, that´ll transfer well, too.


 
That's what I thought. I've heard (this might be a misconception - I'll let Patrick clear this up) that the best mahogany is the lighter, less-green stuff. I might be completely wrong.

Virgin-tight neck joints... 

EDIT:  by the man himself.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 11, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Virgin-tight neck joints...



 I'm going to ask to my mistress if she has a virgin-tight neck joint....

Time for a truss rod adjustement....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 11, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That's what I thought. I've heard (this might be a misconception - I'll let Patrick clear this up) that the best mahogany is the lighter, less-green stuff. I might be completely wrong.
> 
> Virgin-tight neck joints...
> 
> EDIT:  by the man himself.



just look at patrick´s Sapele and Sipo mahogany. it has a light brown look with very tight grain, lots of figuring, and darker stripes. very "rich" looking wood. the stuff you see in natural finished mahogany epiphone les pauls is very one-dimensionally dark brown, has very open pores that might look wavey, and often have grey-ish green stuff in it, kinda. it just looks dull. some slightly nicer mid-high range mahogany guitars are lighter brown, and looks "deeper". but the stuff patrick has there is insane 







here´s an example of more boring and cheap mahogany.

the whole "mahogany is heavy stuff!" thing comes from the cheaper types of mahogany being pretty damn heavy. the higher quality breeds are pretty light by comparison.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 11, 2009)

^ totally agree. The African Kaya mahogany my primary 6'er is made from also is fairly lightweight, and has excellent sonic properties all over the scale. Though not as beatyfully figured as the sexy mahogany Patrick is using..


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh my that looks soooo sexy. Fap fap fap. I want one NOOOOOOW!!!!!

(a Blackdroid of course, not that LP)


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 12, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> Oh my that looks soooo sexy. Fap fap fap. I want one NOOOOOOW!!!!!
> 
> (a Blackdroid of course, not that LP)



Thanks


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 12, 2009)

Better pics, enjoy


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 12, 2009)

I think I'll have to put 'visit patrick and his magic hands' on my list of things to do before I die


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 12, 2009)

damn, man! that hurts my GAS bladder! 

it looks awesome! 

edit: just needs pickups now, and it´ll be the ultimate drool-fest!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 12, 2009)

Turns out to be the most resonant guitar I ever built in my entire life! 

The low f sharp rings like a bell, its going to be epic in the videos 

Pickups should arrive this week.... Lets hope Kent will not forget the mounting rings


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Turns out to be the most resonant guitar I ever built in my entire life!
> 
> The low f sharp rings like a bell, its going to be epic in the videos
> 
> Pickups should arrive this week.... Lets hope Kent will not forget the mounting rings



dude, that is so cool! i bet you it´s that european walnut neck


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Turns out to be the most resonant guitar I ever built in my entire life!
> 
> The low f sharp rings like a bell, its going to be epic in the videos
> 
> Pickups should arrive this week.... Lets hope Kent will not forget the mounting rings



The anxiety kills
Looking forward to the videos pat


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 12, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> dude, that is so cool! i bet you it´s that european walnut neck



I did a minor change on the headstock, i sanded a little more to bring the walnut a little more out and i put a red logo to match with the bloodwood fingerboard....


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 12, 2009)

Nut is temporary its not the final one, just saying


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 12, 2009)

dude, it looks absolutely amazing! i just really really love how "industrial" and "dirty" it looks. raw is the only proper word here really, but i always say that about your guitars


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 12, 2009)

Metal


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 12, 2009)

The turnaround time on that was nutsdickulous!

and it is damned sexy.

cant wait for some vids!!!


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey, you can just give me that right? No one has to know but us


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> Hey, you can just give me that right? No one has to know but us



Sure, I will send you my paypal account, no one has to know but us


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Please forgive this bloody wind
> 
> Enjoy




fukin awesome video! i much prefer hearing you talk about your guitars instead of reading about them! you also sit still about as long as i can


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

jymellis said:


> you also sit still about as long as i can



Probably because of the pain killers I must take everyday to face my fucking back problems


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Sure, I will send you my paypal account, no one has to know but us


----------



## loktide (Sep 13, 2009)

holy fuck 

that guitar turned out incredibly nice! i love the grain on the wood.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey patrick, that guitar is just too nice, holy shit. I like it!
Especially the back of the headstock, one hell of a finish!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

ok guys, time for the real stuff..... enjoy 

next person who tells me that mahogany sounds muddy and warm...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 13, 2009)

That is freakin nuts! you used the labella strings on it too?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> mahogany sounds muddy and warm


 
+1 



Seriously -That resonance!  Woah, I've never heard such acoustic "aliveness" from an electric before.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> That is freakin nuts! you used the labella strings on it too?



the .72 is labella, the others are daddario


----------



## Apophis (Sep 13, 2009)

AWESOME. Period !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 13, 2009)

Woah  

You're turnaround time is amazing Patrick! Not only that but your work is impeccable! I usually don't like teles... but this is definitely the most awesome tele I've ever seen


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 13, 2009)

that thing is so loud it doesn´t need an amp! 

i love it! absolutely 100% love it!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that thing is so loud it doesn´t need an amp!
> 
> i love it! absolutely 100% love it!



thanks guys 

imagine with the pickups, I'm exited its going to be sick


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah, i´m waiting for the distorted sound of this beast! 

also, i think it´s really awesome that you can make a guitar that is so incredibly ahead of most guitars out there in terms of resonance and liveness, yet you´re not using any new methods when you make them. you just do it better 

quality FTW!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

wiring porn, ready for the pickups now....


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 13, 2009)

That sure is a neat and tidy cavity


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 13, 2009)

very clean! easy to get an overview of what´s going on in there, for sure!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 13, 2009)

pure and clean - just like your guitars


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 13, 2009)

That's insane. Beautiful timbre.Any thoughts on a piezo bridge for it?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2009)

You can tell a lot about a builder (or anyone, for that matter) from the details. That electronics cavity says it all. You could do surgery in there it's so pristine! 
Also, what's up with the headstock logo? I thought you were retiring your Huf for the Black Droid name as a logo? (Although I personally like your name on there.)


----------



## Anton (Sep 14, 2009)

This guitar looks MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW nice pictures!!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 14, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Also, what's up with the headstock logo? I thought you were retiring your Huf for the Black Droid name as a logo? (Although I personally like your name on there.)



I did explain it in this thread and in the dealers section 



White Cluster said:


> That's insane. Beautiful timbre.Any thoughts on a piezo bridge for it?



thanks, no, i'm not a piezo fan....


----------



## GazPots (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy crap, that is a *nice* tele.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Sep 14, 2009)

Great Pics, Thanks Patrick!!!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 14, 2009)

well.....
here i was thinking this thread was just a show and tell type thing about the blackmachine and the hufcaster......
so i looked at it and never looked again.....

now i look at it and it was a build thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
hahaha im an idiot 

that looks fucking insane man......


but now i want an 8 even more...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 15, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> well.....
> here i was thinking this thread was just a show and tell type thing about the blackmachine and the hufcaster......
> so i looked at it and never looked again.....
> 
> ...



thanks, probably when the guitar is finished i will make a new thread with the final pics? 

its comming along real nice, still waiting on the pickups


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 15, 2009)

your always waiting on the pickups lol...

every thread, you finish it and then wait a few weeks for pickups to arrive 

it came up great!


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> your always waiting on the pickups lol...
> 
> every thread, you finish it and then wait a few weeks for pickups to arrive
> 
> it came up great!



True i noticed this aswell...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

you have to remember that Kent Armstrong makes each pickup by hand over in the US, and hufschmid offers to have pickups made for the customer's requirements (or they could go with the ones hufschmid has designed himself). so then K.A has to go and design these different pickups for the customer based on their descriptions and stuff.

you get the deal 

the pickups are kinda strangely designed compared to ordinary pickups too (i have one myself, it's really interesting to inspect!), so it's not just "wind wire onto bobbins accordingly, solder, add baseplate, ship" or whatever the routine is.

i'm also guessing that since hufschmid works really intensely, and finishes quickly, the pickups will actually take longer to make and then ship than the entire guitar 

anyways, i'm curious about those pickup rings myself. they're going to be different from the usual cheap hollow glossy plastic ones that just look cheap no matter how you view it... they'll be made from epoxy, if i remember correctly, and will be totally solid, and have a more brushed look.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

First pics of the first black blackdroid slip string retainer and nut material 

+ a brutal baritone guitars explosion


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 16, 2009)

Yum! 
I like the look of your slippery nuts LOL
C


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> Yum!
> I like the look of your slippery nuts LOL
> C





the material is so impossible to polish, I had to go down to see a friend who has a special buffing wheel, even with that it still takes a good 20mn of buffing work


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

cool!

how does it look if you don't buff or polish it though? just fine sand it enough to make it smooth to the touch?


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 16, 2009)

Erm. So you had a friend polish your slippery nuts??

ROFL


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

It does not polish by hand, it looks like shit, with some light parts in the colour.... 

Believe me I did try many times by hand like when I was using micarta or graphite but it just wont work 

I enjoy buffing nuts......  now that sounded gay as hell


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

you should buy a proper buffing wheel yourself. imagine all the things you could polish! 

i love the use of "slippery nuts" in here


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 16, 2009)

Sound like it's a kind of Nylon or Delrin + molybdene or something equivalent to make it auto-lubrificant...yep  hard to polish

The kind of material PRS sold as coming from the space conquest eraWell, its originally true ( but just to avoid to say its "plastic"  in front of customers)


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Delrine polishes out by hand really easy, I used to use delrine on my recent builds until I discovered this material...



Al NiCotin said:


> ( but just to avoid to say its "plastic"  in front of customers)



Something I really hate is bone nuts.... 

I find it to be the most ridiculous thing ever used in musical instruments for a nut... 

BlackDroidslip....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 16, 2009)

BlackDroidslip


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Sep 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Delrine polishes out by hand really easy, I used to use delrine on my recent builds until I discovered this material...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The people around a dutch forum are thinking bone is the best! 
But they play alot of open chording and whatnot. 

Could the material be some kind of Teflon composite thingy?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> The people around a dutch forum are thinking bone is the best!
> But they play alot of open chording and whatnot.
> 
> Could the material be some kind of Teflon composite thingy?



Sure for acoustic guitars when you play open chords things its not a problem cause its not like you need the strings to go true the nut without gripping...

Bone grips a lots on strings, thats why companies like Martin of Taylor use micarta instead of bone...

Its a highly heat pressured laminate material...


----------



## coreysMonster (Sep 16, 2009)

hufschmid, you bastard!

my new boxers!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome pics patrick and of course awesome axes. I really like your new 6 & 7 head shape, pretty metal if you ask me. I am still not sure about the tele head shape, still thinking about it, but overall i think the guitar is really nice.

The wood choice is great and the finish article is really "organic" for choice of a better word!!

Keep us drooling !!!

Ralphy


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 18, 2009)

coreysMonster said:


> hufschmid, you bastard!
> 
> my new boxers!



Yeah, I know what you mean. That's why I keep one of these handy whenever I view a Blackdroid thread.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 18, 2009)

Eine schones wochende my freund. say hello to Clive (if you happen to deliver the 8 string tele)

As for the 6 string tele i saw it was sold. I am glad someone is enjoying it!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Eine schones wochende my freund. say hello to Clive (if you happen to deliver the 8 string tele)



Clive will probably come to switzerland next saturday to come and get the instrument


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

Just for info, 

for those of you who are interested to see how I build a guitar, I just made this new building thread...

I wont go into finish details but basically show you how to build a guitar the cavesman way... 

Hope you will enjoy 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/95238-building-a-baritone-6-string-blackdro-d.html


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Clive will probably come to switzerland next saturday to come and get the instrument


 
cool, we'll have some update pics then with more of the swiss countryside!! nice!!!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 18, 2009)

I dunno how I missed the 8 string tele-style build. WOW.

I like the headstock you made for that -- not typical looking for your builds but *perfectly* fits the look of the guitar itself. Well played, sir.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 18, 2009)

Patrick makes me ponder getting a seven from him. Severely. Let's see what the future holds.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the Finish Patrick, and the board is very yummilicious! The Headstock is very nice too, and looks better than your standard one


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 20, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I love the Finish Patrick, and the board is very yummilicious! The Headstock is very nice too, and looks better than your standard one



thanks man, maybe you and Clive can hook up and you could try the guitar 

normally he is comming this up comming week end to get the instrument, the pickups should arrive this week, all the set up is done, the action is very low also...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh god this tele looks amazing  Can't wait to see it with pups and everything. I'm betting Clive will be a happy customer! 

It's funny that it takes almost twice as long for the pups to get here as it took you to build the guitar though Patrick, I'd figure it'd be the other way around


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 21, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> It's funny that it takes almost twice as long for the pups to get here as it took you to build the guitar though Patrick, I'd figure it'd be the other way around



Just a little reflexion....

Do you know for how many customers in the world Kent Armstrong builds pickups for?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Just a little reflexion....
> 
> Do you know for how many customers in the world Kent Armstrong builds pickups for?



So true, he is pretty popular. I just thought it was funny that I've never seen a guitar just sitting in a sort of limbo because the pups hadn't been received, usually it's the other way around you know?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 21, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> So true, he is pretty popular. I just thought it was funny that I've never seen a guitar just sitting in a sort of limbo because the pups hadn't been received, usually it's the other way around you know?



I know lol, but that's what makes it all epic 

He also pretty much took over the jazz pickup market, being the inventor of the small suspended jazz humbucker ''the slimbucker''




that Benedetto was using for so many years before he got a deal from Seymour Duncan...

Almost all the pro's in the jazz communauty play on Kent Armstrong pickups, this included Bucky Pizzarelli...

Kent Armstrong is world known to build the finest jazz pickups out there...

Also many metal brands use production Armstrong pickups, Jackson is one of the guitar companies who uses them but there are many other brands...

Then comes his handmade pickups which he builds by hand himself with no exterior help in his house for several hundereds of luthiers out there including myself 

For those of you who are interested to learn more about Kent, check this out, enjoy 



> A brief history of Kent Armstrong:
> 
> In the early 1970's, Kent got his start rewinding pickups in his father, Dan Armstrong's New York City repair shop. Eventually, Kent took over the repair shop and added a partner: pickup designer Bill Lawrence. With Bill's help, Kent continued his accumulation of pickup knowledge, and it was at this time that he started building his first pickups. After moving to England to attend college, Kent opened a rewind and repair shop and started designing new ways to manufacture his own line of pickups. Today, Kent is one of the foremost pickup designers in the industry, and years of listening to what the customer wanted to hear has culminated in the WD pickup line. With his designs for WD, as well as his handmade pickups, Kent still has one goal in mind: To give every player their dream sound.
> 
> ...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 26, 2009)

how is clive V8-hufcaster coming along? (i know you are also busy with your baritone...)


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 26, 2009)

pickups should come in monday, the guitar is set up and ready for them...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 26, 2009)

sweet!!!!! will be one hell of an axe!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 26, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> sweet!!!!! will be one hell of an axe!!!!



The resonance is umbalivable at this point already and the sound it produces acoustically is exactly the sound which will perfectly blend with the pickups in order to have the sound Clive requested...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 26, 2009)

what kind of sound did he want from the pickups?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 26, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> what kind of sound did he want from the pickups?



Thats pretty personal 

Its not my job to talk about the sound he wants from a guitar I'm building for him, lets be patient and you will see for yourself when he gets the instrument


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 26, 2009)

okidokies


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

Introducing the very first casted 8 string BlackDroïd mouting rings!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2009)

nice!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2009)

man you rock!!!!!!! that guitar rock!!!!


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry - I just came.


lol 


this is going to be one loooooooooooong week for me!!!!

Cheers,
C


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2009)

i love it, man! the clarity of that sound is just awesome! i like it when you can really hear the notes through the distortion, instead of just having an impression of it. the mounting rings look really nice too, a big step up from the typical plastic ones on the market as far as looks and solidness goes


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> I'm sorry - I just came.
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



clive i do feel for you, as you said, time is going to be a long one!!!! we will expect some interesting videos afterwards!!!!!


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 28, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> clive i do feel for you, as you said, time is going to be a long one!!!! we will expect some interesting videos afterwards!!!!!



There will be vids - that's a promise 
Pretty busy with work right now, so not sure how quickly I'll get one up - but I'll try and get some initial sound tests up ASAP and once I've had time to get to know the Blackdroïd DZ8 well enough, I'll do a BM 8 vs Blackdroïd DZ8 vid 
I might be doing a gig in November with it, too - in which case I might get some live footage of me using it uploaded.

And, of course, there will also be pics  I'll probably do a separate thread for all that, though ...

Cheers,
C


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>




It obviously sucks. I'm PM'ing you my address so you can dispose of it in a clean, eco-friendly fashion! 

Ok, it was worth a try anyway.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2009)

i am kind of interested in the comparison with your B8 with the haugens piups in it (if that's still your set-up) as those kent armstrong's seem unreal!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 28, 2009)

150 year old walnut omg!


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 28, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i am kind of interested in the comparison with your B8 with the haugens piups in it (if that's still your set-up) as those kent armstrong's seem unreal!!!



Ditto - the Häussels are great pups, but I'm reckoning on Kent's pups killing the Häussels in the METAL department  It'll be interesting to see how they compare, though 
C


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2009)

another interesting point, i have just noticed listen to patrick again, is that your neck design is one i had thought of, but didn't know if it would be feasible / practical.

I've always wondered why the back of the neck has to be round throughout its profile. i had thought of a flat fingerboard and a largely flat neck profile with just a little roundness toward the edges where the either the palm of the hand or the thumb would rest.

I'd be curious to see how far you pushed that idea, and for sure i'd be interested to see how far this can be pushed too. Could you give us your feeback on how you feel your neck treats you? (speed, comfort..etc..)

sorry to ask so much man!!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 28, 2009)

LordCoven said:


> I'm sorry - I just came.
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



Hahahah! Na dann? Man, I am soooo envious! This is a wonderful instrument, and it really kills heheh!
Enjoy it man!


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 28, 2009)

Patrick might be able to give us some more info on the technical side of building a neck like that etc, and I'll certainly let you know how I like it and how I think it affects playing etc 
C


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> another interesting point, i have just noticed listen to patrick again, is that your neck design is one i had thought of, but didn't know if it would be feasible / practical.
> 
> I've always wondered why the back of the neck has to be round throughout its profile. i had thought of a flat fingerboard and a largely flat neck profile with just a little roundness toward the edges where the either the palm of the hand or the thumb would rest.
> 
> ...



You misunderstood what I was saying in the video...

The neck is not flat flat, its shaped like a long U.... Like an Ibanez wizard thype but slightly flatter...

Clive, Its shaped similar to the neck of your blackmachine basically 



ralphy1976 said:


> i am kind of interested in the comparison with your B8 with the haugens piups in it (if that's still your set-up) as those kent armstrong's seem unreal!!!



I did test several Häussels pickups and they dont even come close to Kent Armstrong handmade pickups when it comes to tone and power....

We even compared both pickups when Clive came to my workshop...


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You misunderstood what I was saying in the video...
> 
> The neck is not flat flat, its shaped like a long U.... Like an Ibanez wizard thype but slightly flatter...
> 
> Clive, Its shaped similar to the neck of your blackmachine basically



Gotcha: in which case, I find that type of neck shape to be extremely comfortable


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry had too


----------



## LordCoven (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> sorry had too



Thinks: 'erm - where are the strings?!?!?! GOD DAMN IT!!!'

ROFL


----------



## Rommel (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that vid Patrick. Are you using the Digitech RP50 for the demo?

Congrats to Clive on the new guitar. Looking forward to your video review.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>




this is still one of my favorite vids of yours. how did he like it?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

Rommel said:


> Thanks for sharing that vid Patrick. Are you using the Digitech RP50 for the demo?



yes in a little small 15w amp...

So its going to sound 1000000 times more brutal with a dual rectifier or any amp Clive has in his collection, looking forward to that very much


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You misunderstood what I was saying in the video...
> 
> The neck is not flat flat, its shaped like a long U.... Like an Ibanez wizard thype but slightly flatter...
> 
> ...



ok, i get what shape clive's neck is (figurative speech of course)

do you think the shape can be made even flatter or would it just make the neck too hard to play


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> ok, i get what shape clive's neck is (figurative speech of course)
> 
> do you think the shape can be made even flatter or would it just make the neck too hard to play



If for you flat means basically a square neck then yeah it would be pretty stupid


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 28, 2009)

yep, square would be dumb, but i thought could the flat u shape on Clive's neck be pushed a little bit more to make it flatter, or is the shape as flat as it is to compromise speed / comfort / playability?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> yep, square would be dumb, but i thought could the flat u shape on Clive's neck be pushed a little bit more to make it flatter, or is the shape as flat as it is to compromise speed / comfort / playability?



I dont understand your point really because you did not play the instrument, so you dont know how it feels right? 

Its shaped to be comfortable, why would I enjoy to push the limits and make it flatter when its just perfect the way it is?

I'm also using a double way truss rod, so there is a limit to which you can carve the neck before hitting the rod....


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 28, 2009)

That low F# sounds massive


----------



## NDG (Sep 28, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> That low F# sounds massive





Sounds great and looks great. 

I like your vids. Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

The week is going to long for me also 

Cant wait to deliver it


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 28, 2009)

just watched the vid and...


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm, I think I see a dent in the wood somewhere. You're definitely going to have to ship this to my house so I can check it out. Make sure everything is in working order, you'll understand. Right?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> Hmm, I think I see a dent in the wood somewhere. You're definitely going to have to ship this to my house so I can check it out. Make sure everything is in working order, you'll understand. Right?



 I will send you my paypal account first and charge you extra because I would have to refound Clive first


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I will send you my paypal account first and charge you extra because I would have to refound Clive first



This is why my eco-friendly solution is far, far better!


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 28, 2009)

AMAZING...........Again!

What are the outputs on those pups if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>




Very nice! That thing sounds monstrous! I'm always impressed with how nicely your instruments resonate acoustically, especially on the lowest strings. I tried to rep the post, but the site said I needed to spread the rep around a bit more before giving it to you again.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> AMAZING...........Again!
> 
> What are the outputs on those pups if you don't mind me asking?



the OTT is 23k 

the New Jazz is 17k



TomAwesome said:


> Very nice! That thing sounds monstrous! I'm always impressed with how nicely your instruments resonate acoustically, especially on the lowest strings. I tried to rep the post, but the site said I needed to spread the rep around a bit more before giving it to you again.



Thanks man, its going to be great with the .72 guage when I receive them


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 29, 2009)

That thing vibrates like nothing i've seen ....well, nothing that is not one of your guitars  Truly amazing like always , i wish i had enough money to shoot an order your way 

EDIT: Hey Pat, wanna know something ironic?, on the sidebar on your video that reads "related videos" there's a video of Dino Cazares doing some instructional video... you know why i say this, right?


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> EDIT: Hey Pat, wanna know something ironic?, on the sidebar on your video that reads "related videos" there's a video of Dino Cazares doing some instructional video... you know why i say this, right?



lol well that's cool, i guess that people who will watch his video will see mine in that case


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome Patrick! The 8 looks and sounds bad ass! Very nice work my friend! 

I don't know how you do it Patrick? After you build a guitar so bad ass, how hard is it to deliver it to the customer? I know they are paying you to build it for them but damn I think I would cry!


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 29, 2009)

theres something about a grown man with a crazy accent yelling at a guitar to stop vibrating that made me laugh out loud 

im liking this straight 4/4 headstock....
i bet that is strong as hell...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 29, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Awesome Patrick! The 8 looks and sounds bad ass! Very nice work my friend!
> 
> I don't know how you do it Patrick? After you build a guitar so bad ass, how hard is it to deliver it to the customer? I know they are paying you to build it for them but damn I think I would cry!



To reply to your question, when I build a guitar, I consider it like a little baby which is 100% approved from me before delivering... In some cases I really attach myself to the instrument and it can be pretty difficult...

I currently have GAS for a 7 which I am currently building  and its serioussly not a lie


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 29, 2009)

Good luck with the gas Patrick!


----------

